# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  في ذمة الله القطب المريخي الكبير هاشم الزبير

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*⚫ {الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ } بعد التسليم و الرضا بقضاء الله و قدره و بمزيد من الحزن نتقدم بأحر التعازي لكل أهل الرياضه في السودان في وفاة عضو مجلس اداره النادي الاسبق الاستاذ هاشم الزبير و الذي وافته المنيه مساء اليوم.

https://www2.0zz0.com/2020/11/10/21/860204310.jpg
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*لا حول ولا قوة الاً بالله
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللًهم اغفر له وارحمه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*⚫ {الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ } بعد التسليم و الرضا بقضاء الله و قدره و بمزيد من الحزن نتقدم بأحر التعازي لكل أهل الرياضه في السودان في وفاة عضو مجلس اداره النادي الاسبق الاستاذ هاشم الزبير و الذي وافته المنيه مساء اليوم.

https://www2.0zz0.com/2020/11/10/21/860204310.jpg
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة واغفر له واجعل مثواه روضة من رياض الجنة
*

----------


## Mars1

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
نسآل الله له المغقرة والرحمة
 ولاسرته الصبر على الفقد
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اللهم أغفر له وأرحمه وأجعل الجنة مسكنه
والتعازي موصولة لكل أفراد الأسرة
إنا لله وإنا إليه رجعون

*

----------

